# FAPVPS - New special offers for the holidays! 50-65% off



## fapvps (Nov 22, 2013)

*Visit our special offers page and and get 50%-65% off while suplies last!*

*Special offers while supplies last:http://fapvps.com/special-offers.html*

Datacenteracentec

Datacenter location: Lenoir, North Carolina

ping 192.111.147.110

http://192.111.147.110/100MB.bin

30% Off for life! Promo Code:FAP30POFF

Cloudmin control panel

Weekly Backups

----------------------------------------

KVM SSD VPS:http://fapvps.com/kvm-ssd-vps.html

----------------------------------------

Single Core SSD

    1 Core
    512 MB RAM
    5GB RAID 1 SSD Storage
    Monthly Bandwidth 500GB
    100Mbps Connection
    1 IPv4 Address
    Weekly Backup
$4.19 monthly or $41.99 annually!
30% Off for life! Promo Code:FAP30POFF

----------------------------------------

Dual Core SSD

    2 Cores
    1 GB RAM
    10GB RAID 1 SSD Storage
    Monthly Bandwidth 1000GB
    100Mbps Connection
    1 IPv4 Address
    Weekly Backup
$4.99 monthly or $49.99 annually!
50% Off for life! Promo Code:5DP17X9EPG

----------------------------------------

Triple Core SSD

    3 Cores
    2 GB RAM
    20GB RAID 1 SSD Storage
    Monthly Bandwidth 2000GB
    100Mbps Connection
    1 IPv4 Address
    Weekly Backups
$7.00 monthly or $70.00 annually!
65% Off for life! Promo Code:CYZQE354JY

----------------------------------------

Quad Core SSD

    4 Cores
    4 GB RAM
    40GB RAID 1 SSD Storage
    Monthly Bandwidth 4000GB
    100GMbps Connection
    1 IPv4 Address
    Weekly Backups
$19.99 monthly or $199.99 annually!
50% Off for life! Promo Code:D0A74CCPSD

----------------------------------------

KVM RAID 10 VPS:http://fapvps.com/kvm-vps.html

----------------------------------------

Single Core

    1 Core
    512 MB RAM
    12GB RAID 10 Storage
    Monthly Bandwidth 500GB
    100Mbps Connection
    1 IPv4 Address
    Weekly Backup
$4.19 monthly or $41.99 annually!
30% Off for life! Promo Code:FAP30POFF

----------------------------------------

Dual Core

    2 Cores
    1 GB RAM
    25GB RAID 10 Storage
    Monthly Bandwidth 1000GB
    100Mbps Connection
    1 IPv4 Address
    Weekly Backup
$4.99 monthly or $49.99 annually!
50% Off for life! Promo Code:UFKV3P4HE4

----------------------------------------

Triple Core

    3 Cores
    2 GB RAM
    50GB RAID 10 Storage
    Monthly Bandwidth 2000GB
    100Mbps Connection
    1 IPv4 Address
    Weekly Backups
$7.00 monthly or $70.00 annually!
30% Off for life! Promo Code:HDV8OY6H77

----------------------------------------

Quad Core

    4 Cores
    4 GB RAM
    100GB RAID 10 Storage
    Monthly Bandwidth 4000GB
    100GMbps Connection
    1 IPv4 Address
    Weekly Backups
$19.99 monthly or $199.99 annually!
30% Off for life! Promo Code:JNBL9GG9Q1

----------------------------------------


FAPVPS was established to provide exactly what the name says: Fast, Affordable, Professional Virtual Private Servers. With years of experience in the web hosting industry and a passion to deliver a high quality service, our number one goal is customer satisfaction. We own all the hardware and never oversell resources. Our nodes are monitored 24 hours a day 7 days a week.

What we offer:

Weekly backups are included with all our plans. If you ever need to restore your VPS simply submit a ticket and we will restore the latest backup image we have available.

Secure access to the graphical console via VPN. All our plans include this feature so it is possible to troubleshoot network configuration issues in case a misconfiguration securely.

The plans that we offer are competitively priced. We understand that pricing is important so we give you more for your money.

Full control of your VPS. Our service is for experienced professionals and we know it is important to have complete control. We provide you with a powerful control panel that allows you to reboot, shutdown, start-up your VPS. We also provide numerous templates to have you up and running with a new installation in minutes or you can install your OS manually from an ISO.

Professional customer service if any issues arise. We strive to provide our customers with high quality service and our commitment to resolve any issues that arise quickly.

http://fapvps.com


----------



## marlencrabapple (Nov 22, 2013)

I was interested until I realized this wasn't a service specifically for porn sites.


----------



## fapvps (Nov 23, 2013)

Absolutely nothing stopping you from hosting a porn site as long as the porn is legal.


----------



## mcmyhost (Nov 25, 2013)

Do love the name


----------

